# Sand Trout on the Fly?



## SeaAggie26 (Jan 31, 2013)

:help:Has anyone ever tried to fly fish for sand trout or gulf trout. If so, how was the success rate and what flies would you suggest.


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, the success rate is like any thing else. Clouser in multiple colors but I am sure everyone will tell you chartreuse and white. White on white size 4-2 on a stainless hook is great for under the lights with pearl flash. VIP poppers also a good choice but any minnow pattern is fine...


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Pencil poppers, seaducers, deceivers, crazy charlies, gotchas....all in multiple sizes and weights ie beadchain eyes and lead eyes...


----------



## kingCHASER31 (Jul 17, 2012)

A sand trout was my first fish on the fly and I was using a white clouser with flash


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Any fly you would use for speckled trout would work good for sandies. Gummy minnows and shrimp like flys work the best under lights.


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Agree. I've caught many specks under the lights with clousers - pink/white or chartreuse/white seem to work the best


----------

